# Best app to call India from Australia ?



## rahul30

I recently moved to Australia and I’m thinking of using VoIP based application instead of a calling card to keep in touch with my parents back in India. They live in a small town and use a 3G mobile connection without a data plan. There are so many applications out there but most of them require a working internet plan at both ends. Can someone please suggest an economical and reliable VoIP based app which I could use to call back home.


----------



## Bowsaw

Vibers good for chat and Tango great for video calling


----------



## valediction

I would recommend Global Call more than Viber Out. It has cheaper rate and the quality, I would say, crystal clear.


----------



## betty25

VoIP apps are a lot more convenient than calling cards. Since your folks don’t have a working internet plan the best bet would be an International calling app. My personal favorite is an app named Global Call. I use it to make calls to both landline and mobile phones. The call rates are much cheaper than Skype and it also saves you the hassle of a subscription fee .It’s been more than 6 months since I’ve been using it .Integrates well with my mobile and the call quality is also pleasantly good.


----------



## Moanah

I would say Skype.


----------



## rahul30

Bowsaw said:


> Vibers good for chat and Tango great for video calling


Thanks for the input .I checked Viber Out rates online .It looks attractive but one of my colleagues using it tells me they are overcharging his credits and most of the calls get dropped within few seconds &#8230;..


----------



## rahul30

betty25 said:


> VoIP apps are a lot more convenient than calling cards. Since your folks don't have a working internet plan the best bet would be an International calling app. My personal favorite is an app named Global Call. I use it to make calls to both landline and mobile phones. The call rates are much cheaper than Skype and it also saves you the hassle of a subscription fee .It's been more than 6 months since I've been using it .Integrates well with my mobile and the call quality is also pleasantly good.


Never heard of Global Call .No monthly subscription fee sounds nice to me. btw there are many apps with similar names .Which one is this ?


----------



## ashvim

NYMGO is worth using.


----------



## betty25

rahul30 said:


> Never heard of Global Call .No monthly subscription fee sounds nice to me. btw there are many apps with similar names .Which one is this ?


Global Call is easy to locate on Google Play. It's the one with the pink logo. Since they don't charge a subscription fee maybe you can just buy credits for few bucks and see how the call goes through. Just checked their FB page seems like they are giving out free double credits to new users http://www.globalcall-1plus1.com


----------



## betty25

I’m not sure whether I can share a link here . Anyways you can look for Global Call on Google Play or download it from their website. It’s the app with a pink logo. They also have a Facebook page where I get event updates .


----------



## valediction

I think they have on-going campaign right now. buy 1 get 1 promotion for new users, right? I hope the link is still valid: www.globalcall-1plus1.com


----------



## rahul30

valediction said:


> I think they have on-going campaign right now. buy 1 get 1 promotion for new users, right? I hope the link is still valid: www.globalcall-1plus1.com


Thanks for sharing the link . I just downloaded Global Call.The call rates to India seem very cheap .


----------



## aircraftser

Is that true for Viber?? I just installed Viber on my phone, I heard that they have cheap rates and looks like it's kinda popular. Or maybe it's different depending on where you're calling to? 
I'm calling to Indonesia have you heard that Viber calls drop too calling to Indonesia? I was thinking to purchase some credits soon to call my parents' landline but now i'm not sure..


----------



## rahul30

aircraftser said:


> Is that true for Viber?? I just installed Viber on my phone, I heard that they have cheap rates and looks like it's kinda popular. Or maybe it's different depending on where you're calling to?
> I'm calling to Indonesia have you heard that Viber calls drop too calling to Indonesia? I was thinking to purchase some credits soon to call my parents' landline but now i'm not sure..


Well I don't think it matters where you're calling to as long as you have a decent wifi connection. 
As for my colleagues they're using different app now, they said that the calls just get disconnected as soon as it's answered so you're actually charged without being able to say anything yet...

I checked the app Global Call betty25 and veldiction mentioned, I liked it so far. The double credits really make calls so much cheaper


----------



## aircraftser

Oh really? Cool I think I will try that instead of Viber then, i hope the event is still going on. I'll check the app on Google Play now. 
Thanks for the info about Viber.


----------



## priyamathi

My favorite app is Viber, both video and normal messaging. I'm comfortable with this app. it's also cheaper rather than Skype.


----------



## Tigerali

Check if telstra plan is still available..its really cheap..buy prepaid sim $10 n they give u sms code which activate a calling plan to india..just for 25 cents per one call...you can call for hours once u dialled.apps are no gud bcoz internet connction in india are quite bad,viber drops out n same for other video apps.i would recomment ph call than apps


----------



## koalabeard

Nowadays you can make free calls using whatsapp and FB messenger. Sometimes the call quality is better than that of regular paid voip apps.


----------



## zaarna

I use Vodafone prepaid cap $50 which lasts me a month. You get unlimited text and calls to 10 different countries which includes India, New Zealand and other countries. I also use whatsapp & tango. I find connection on tango is a lot more clearer for video calls on my phone/network


----------



## dragonwei

I believe Viber works best worldwide.


----------



## JandE

Many people use facebook messenger to voice call others for free. 
Only works of course if both sides have it.


----------



## josephmundadan

I have been using Skype for years and it is the best; these days I have also started using my International Call Credit from Telstra.


----------



## yadavrahul

If you are visiting other countries for business purposes then you can use business calling card provided by Relianceglobalcall-enterprise, best and cheap for sure.


----------



## chrisjohnson

skype is mostly used for calling purpose


----------



## Ozlot

Google just updated voice ... seems to have helped a lot US to AUS 

Jason


----------



## pndaccountants

I would like a Skype for calling and chatting...and its best for me.


----------



## brianansh

Skype, Viber and Nimgo are the best and money saving apps.


----------



## sweetnovember

Not in India, but I have tried using viber and whatssup calling BKK. I'd prefer viber though.


----------



## Alice8

I like good old Skype, but Global Call is my favorite app. I can call my family and friends without any technical issues. Once you try it, you won't want to use anything else.


----------



## rani

many telcos such as amaysim, tpg etc have plans where you pay a certain amount a month and calls to india are included free, I'm not aware of all of them but we pay $40 a month (sim only) and have unlimited talk and text in Australia and 10 countries including india. If you are going to have a mobile in Australia it's probably just as worthwhile to check out with companies offer unlimitied to india. We have unlimited broadband internet with TPG which includes free unlimitied talk to India from our landline as well.

There are heaps of free calling apps such a viber, tango, facebook, WhatsApp and many more


----------

